# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Gorilla mighty 15 multi purpose ladder any good??

## wozzzzza

I need a new ladder, mines stuffed. I have currently a 2.4m a frame ladder but looking at getting one of these gorilla ones. Gorilla Mighty 15 Multi-Purpose Aluminium Ladder I/N 0860081 | Bunnings Warehouse
anyone know if these are any good or can recommend me a decent one like it??

----------


## r3nov8or

Had one for about 12 years. This is my "go to" ladder more almost everything. Used it everyday on my extension. Great flexibility. The adjustable heights are great for working on uneven surfaces and stairs etc. Just watch out for trapped fingers during adjustment. Becomes quite compact when fully reduced for easy transport. A downside is that it is heavier than many types, but the flexibility outweighs that 'issue'.

----------


## David.Elliott

that the bloke on the telly sells. SWMBO figured it was a "good idea" or "gave me one less excuse", and bought it at a home show. Something like $6-700 I recall.
Cannot for the life of me remember the name of it. It compares very favourably with the mates gorilla one like you attached. Much heavier duty, and better, more reliable locking mechanism. Much wider spread in the legs, so more stable. I also have the 2x steps/shelves that come with they're invaluable for tools and paint etc, and the leveller feet. 
The one I have is much taller folded than his current version. The one drawback is its really HEAVY. I often use it broken into two as trestles, really good for that...

----------


## old1955

Are you referring to the 'Transformer Ladder', David? SWMBO also declared this setup was a good one (about two years ago) and we have found it really good. We didn't come into their plank it was way over the top in price.  We purchased the Gorilla one from Bunnings.

----------


## David.Elliott

That's the one...

----------


## shauck

I'm not a fan of a flimsy ladder and have a Gorilla for just that reason. It's awesome. Feel safe on it. The push locks can get a bit stuck but a spray sorted that real well. Love it's versatility. It's heavier than most A frame ladders but that's a good thing. When you use it, make sure you push the feet out as far as they can to make it sturdier as it can wobble at the adjustable joins.

----------


## Danny.S

Whatever you buy, buy a strong one.  Agree with the other comments that flimsy ladders are to be avoided.  There is a bailey model that I have and my mate had.  Sturdy front but flimsy back.  Mine gave out while trimming hedges.  My fault because I was using it on an uneven surface but people do stupid things.  Fortunately I landed flat on my back in about 8 inches of mulch.  When I got my wind back all I could do was laugh at my stupidity. 
My mate wasn't so lucky.  His exact same same ladder gave out on a flat surface but also being stupid and reaching too far (people do stupid things).  He fell and his entire weight landed on two of his left hand fingers.  I won't give any more detail but he is lucky he's right handed. 
This is not to bag Bailey because they have some great ladders,  but this model's rear legs were basically just thin aluminum angle.  Gorilla are great too.   
Spend some money and buy a strong ladder even if it's a bit heavier with treads up both sides. 
Danny

----------


## 3209547

Another vote here for the Gorilla. Hasn't let me down and very sturdy. As mentioned a tad heavy but sturdy and reliable.  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## ChocDog

I've got the Bailey BXS 135kg multipurpose. Similar to the Gorilla but vaguely remember picking it up for less than the Gorilla price. Got it from Total Tools. I think... 
Definitely recommend it for its versatility and stability, but as others mention they are heavy so often use my normal smaller Bailey model when it suits.

----------

